# Portsmouth show after show meet



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello everyone, For anyone interested in an after show meet/drink 

I thought here would be a good place would be..

The Harvester
The Staunton Arms
1 Wichers Gate Road
Rowlands Castle
Portsmouth
PO9 6BB Liz


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

if under 18 can still come ?obvi no drinking if we not old enough lol, just to come meet the members


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds like a good idea

is it far from the venue?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

2 miles 

count us in Liz, there will be 4 of us


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

still not sure if I'm coming, but if so then I'll be at the meet


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Adam_R said:


> if under 18 can still come ?obvi no drinking if we not old enough lol, just to come meet the members


There shouldn't be much drinking as everyone will be driving there.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

under 18's more than welcome, its a family pub.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I am coming, if so we should be there. But i'm not 100% at the moment


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm wodering what will be at the show. If I'm in the country I'll be popping along.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

It is 2 miles from Havant, I picked it because it is family friendly so yes under 18's welcome.

Liz


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Im sure you can count me and Kirst in


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Aye, me too!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

might pop along,pity i have to drive:bash:
regards gaz
ps: I'm not allowed out much but it'l be fine:war:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

woop ill be there then  ,*makes sure he isnt dressed chavvy for the day*


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We are going to the show, so count us in


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I dont know if we are going. We can not get anymore animals in this new house as we not meant to have any at all so going to a show its just temptation everywere and its Andys payday so thats even worse we might have to give it a miss.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> I dont know if we are going. We can not get anymore animals in this new house as we not meant to have any at all so going to a show its just temptation everywere and its Andys payday so thats even worse we might have to give it a miss.


What rubbish! Dont take any money or credit cards!

Just go for the social! :bash: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

gaz said:


> might pop along,pity i have to drive:bash:
> regards gaz
> ps: I'm not allowed out much but it'l be fine:war:


just bring that lovely cardie that has the extra long arms and does up at the back and we will all be fine 

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTf2...&sigr=1179bnq26&sigi=11hltcju6&sigb=136oi083n


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fangio said:


> still not sure if I'm coming, but if so then I'll be at the meet


I'm deffo coming!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I'm deffo coming!!!!:2thumb:



grrrrrrr ure sig allways gets me ,curiosity gets to me and i wonder what links take me to ...........:censor:click em and get that :bash:2nd time ive done it now grrrrrr


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Adam_R said:


> grrrrrrr ure sig allways gets me ,curiosity gets to me and i wonder what links take me to ...........:censor:click em and get that :bash:2nd time ive done it now grrrrrr


Get a better memory?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Get a better memory?:Na_Na_Na_Na:



haha *googles memory cards * :whistling2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I'm deffo coming!!!!:2thumb:


That's better!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I'm going to the show, but as i know very few on here, i'll leave the pub for the established folks (unless the pub in question serves red stripe  ).


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Alex M said:


> I'm going to the show, but as i know very few on here, i'll leave the pub for the established folks (unless the pub in question serves red stripe  ).


Ahh, but the best way to get to know us is to come along to the pub!
Everyone is welcome...


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ally said:


> Ahh, but the best way to get to know us is to come along to the pub!
> Everyone is welcome...


Very true Ally! Shall be there, and will have a moan for not saving me those typhlops :lol: . Not been to a breeders show for many years, and not sure what to expect really, will there be many breeders selling the weird and wonderful? Or will it be mainly corns/royals/leopards? Either way, am very much looking forward to it


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Very true Ally! Shall be there, and will have a moan for not saving me those typhlops :lol: . Not been to a breeders show for many years, and not sure what to expect really, will there be many breeders selling the weird and wonderful? Or will it be mainly corns/royals/leopards? Either way, am very much looking forward to it


from what ive heard there is a fair bit of variety at the show so could be great


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Adam_R said:


> from what ive heard there is a fair bit of variety at the show so could be great


Cheers Adam  . One thing i'm sure that won't have changed is the old problem that affects everyone buying at the show...Do you purchase the minute you first see something that's on your hitlist, or do you wait till you've been around all the other stalls hoping you may see the same reptile etc for a better price, risking losing the others in the process? Because you can bet your life if you pay £75 for something you'll see it for £50 on the next stall (or at least that's what used to happen to me haha).


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Cheers Adam  . One thing i'm sure that won't have changed is the old problem that affects everyone buying at the show...Do you purchase the minute you first see something that's on your hitlist, or do you wait till you've been around all the other stalls hoping you may see the same reptile etc for a better price, risking losing the others in the process? Because you can bet your life if you pay £75 for something you'll see it for £50 on the next stall (or at least that's what used to happen to me haha).


hahaha allways the way tbh ,ive spent my moeny before ive even been lol

picking up a ATB jungle corn and butter corn


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ally said:


> That's better!


Of course



Alex M said:


> I'm going to the show, but as i know very few on here, i'll leave the pub for the established folks (unless the pub in question serves red stripe  ).


[zombie voice]Joiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin uuuuuuuuuuuuusssss!!!!![/zombie voice]

I must admit when I first joined here I missed out on the first show meet, as I was a bit weary of meeting new people, but I've been to every one after a show since. The meets are usually more fun than the shows IMO, and we're a friendly bunch.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Of course
> 
> [zombie voice]Joiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin uuuuuuuuuuuuusssss!!!!![/zombie voice]
> 
> I must admit when I first joined here I missed out on the first show meet, as I was a bit weary of meeting new people, but I've been to every one after a show since. The meets are usually more fun than the shows IMO, and we're a friendly bunch.


Thanks Fangio, i will be there, and as the other half will be driving i might have to have a pint or 2 of er snakebite. The 'zombie voice' made me think of The Lost Boys...Wonder if Kiefer Sutherland will be at the show with his rattlesnake? 

And if anyone knows what i'm referring to, do you know if he killed the rattler or (hopefully) let it go on it's way?


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

im up for this aswell i have room in my car too if anyone needs a lift
havent been to a harvester since i moved up north 12 years ago lol

Paul


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hehe, you know me Liz.... I'll be there : victory:


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll be there, going to the show with Julia(wohic). This'll be my first show, so look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you all there.. It will be nice to put some faces to names... Most of you know who I am ... but for those that dont I am the one with a walking stick in one hand and a toyboy on the other.

Liz


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Look forward to seeing you all there.. It will be nice to put some faces to names... Most of you know who I am ... but for those that dont I am the one with a walking stick in one hand and a toyboy one the other.
> 
> Liz


:lol2: @ toyboy ................i will be there but beware as i am not a nice person apparently :whistling2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

mask-of-sanity said:


> :lol2: @ toyboy ................i will be there but beware as i am not a nice person apparently :whistling2:


Apparently not... but hey you have never been anything else but a good friend to me... 

Liz


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> :lol2: @ toyboy ................i will be there but beware as i am not a nice person apparently :whistling2:


 
you are horrible............... but only to those that deserve it :whistling2:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

lol sounds like were gonna be a right bunch in the pub i cant wait !!
what time are we all going there ?

Paul


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> lol sounds like were gonna be a right bunch in the pub i cant wait !!
> what time are we all going there ?
> 
> Paul


Thought about 1.30 gives people time to look around the show.

Liz


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link Liz, we'll defo be coming! Looking forward to putting faces to names!

I'm only taking enough money to get the gecko I want (if I find the one I'm after!) but i'm sure to be kicking myself if I don't take more!

See you all there

C x


----------



## klurgen (Oct 17, 2008)

*newbie*

Hi 
Reading about the show and was just wondering if anyone could give me information on it i.e. is there a website link or somewhere i can check prices , venue,times,and what is at the show new to all this so any info appreciated please can you pm me


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I'll be there to apparently - unless Wohic can fly(without the aid of my boot)!!!!

It it will be great to see you again Liz..........& Mark. lol

Cough Cough Rum Truffles Cough Cough.:flrt:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

kato said:


> I'll be there to apparently - unless Wohic can fly(without the aid of my boot)!!!!
> 
> It it will be great to see you again Liz..........& Mark. lol
> 
> *Cough Cough Rum Truffles Cough Cough.*:flrt:


Being sorted this week along with meranges for the lovely wohic.

Liz


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Being sorted this week along with meranges for the lovely wohic.
> 
> Liz


 
There's another Wohic?:whistling2:


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I dont know if we are going. We can not get anymore animals in this new house as we not meant to have any at all so going to a show its just temptation everywere and its Andys payday so thats even worse we might have to give it a miss.


you can always keep some animals in my flat  still got around 600 sq ft left


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

*Don't forget the after show meet... Hopefully we will be there about 1.30ish..*

*Liz *


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> *Don't forget the after show meet... Hopefully we will be there about 1.30ish..*
> 
> *Liz *


 
I might join you at 1.30ish and go back for the enemy at 4 when the Show closes.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> *Don't forget the after show meet... Hopefully we will be there about 1.30ish..*
> 
> *Liz *


At the show or the pub?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Awww thats to early for those who are selling....


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> *Don't forget the after show meet... Hopefully we will be there about 1.30ish..*
> 
> *Liz *


We may be a little later than that, but we will be there


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> Awww thats to early for those who are selling....


They're always still hanging around late enough for us too!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Being sorted this week along with *meranges* for the lovely wohic.
> 
> Liz


 
:eek4:

Did i mention how much i love your desserts Liz :flrt::whistling2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> :eek4:
> 
> Did i mention how much i love your desserts Liz :flrt::whistling2:


Me too!!!!:no1:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Me too!!!!:no1:


They are amazing I love her pavlova *drools thinking about it**


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> They are amazing I love her pavlova *drools thinking about it**


Profiteroles and cheesecake FTW!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Me too!!!!:no1:


Me three! :whistling2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Me three! :whistling2:


and me four...


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol2: I love making desserts.. 

Yeah I know it may be a little early for some but lol I intend hanging around a bit not just there and leave.

Liz


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> They are amazing I love her pavlova *drools thinking about it**


 
I finally got to try the infamous pavlova last weekend :mf_dribble:i was AMAZING :notworthy:

C


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry guys but I'm gonna have to sit this one out. Somehow I've managed to do something nasty to my shoulder and a knee, so in pain. Long distance driving and walking around all day won't be fun

Hope you have fun though and hopefully see you guys at the next show

Liz, I'll come see you soon!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Sorry guys but I'm gonna have to sit this one out. Somehow I've managed to do something nasty to my shoulder and a knee, so in pain. Long distance driving and walking around all day won't be fun
> 
> Hope you have fun though and hopefully see you guys at the next show
> 
> Liz, I'll come see you soon!


Lightweight!
I offered you Neurofen, what more do you want??


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ally said:


> Lightweight!
> I offered you Neurofen, what more do you want??


:whistling2::devil:


----------

